# Ufc 45



## JDenz (Oct 2, 2003)

Current Card: 

- Matt Hughes vs. Frank Trigg (170 lb Title Match) 
- Tim Sylvia vs. Frank Mir 
- Phil Baroni vs. Evan Tanner 
- Wes Correira vs. David Abbott 
- Matt Lindland vs. Falaniko Vitale 

Other fighters scheduled include Robbie Lawler and Ricco Rodriguez. Fighters proposed include Chris Lytle (Lawler), Pedro Rizzo (Rodriguez), Josh Thomson and perhaps the first female competitor in Erica Montoya. 

Check out www.UFC.tv for more information.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *......and perhaps the first female competitor in Erica Montoya.
> 
> Check out www.UFC.tv for more information. *


Interesting. I was wondering how long before women got into the UFC. I have seen a few compete in Pankration events, more exciting then the men I'll tell you. I mean in a fight sense not just watching 2 women roll around. Those girls are out for blood.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2003)

I have seen them fight in two hot to handle and a couple other events and I was not to impressed.   It was only a matter of time before the women made it to Pride or UFC.  Pride has been in off and on agian talks with Chyna for awhile.


----------



## spartanmachine (Oct 6, 2003)

This sounds like a great card!
My calls so far:
Hughes 
Sylvia (Though a tough call)
Baroni
Correira
Lindland
Rodriguez (If fights Pedro)


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2003)

I wonder who they are going to find for the card now


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah -- I'm guessing Tim's out for sure.  I'm looking forward to the women's match.  Usually, they're quite good, as they tend to be more about technical skill as opposed to brute strength.  I wouldn't mind seeing at least one or two female matches on each card.  Anyone know who Montoya is fighting?


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2003)

lol you think womans boxing MMA are better?  personaly I don't care for them all that much at all.  This is supposed to be the big aniversary show to.


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *lol you think womans boxing MMA are better?  personaly I don't care for them all that much at all.  This is supposed to be the big aniversary show to. *



I don't like the boxing -- never did for some reason -- but the grappling I don't mind, as there is some pretty cool technical stuff.  Kind of like the WNBA vs. the NBA -- you have to execute technically well when you can't just jam it through.  NAGA usually has some cool women's matches -- lots of intricate guard passes, and they usually end on points.  I haven't seen any women's NHB, so I don't know how much they strike vs. grapple.

It's different, though -- with the women, I kind of get a sense of appreciation out of the whole thing (like staring at a fine piece of art, or a cool old car or something ), but I don't get pumped up like when Randy or Shamrock or Royce is in there kicking tail (that's more like a rippin' party with a whole bunch of good beer, motorcycles, and strippers.   )


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2003)

lol ya but the product isn't that good.  Sure it is fun to watch but I really think there is less technique.  Usally at Naga it is either a huge skill mismatch or a huge weight mismatch.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2003)

Brazilian star Pedro Rizzo is confirmed to be fighting Ricco Rodriguez at UFC 45 - Revolution, on November 21st, confirming the rumors once and for all. Pedro Rizzo will leave Rio de Janeiro on November 9th, to prepare himself for ten days with Marco Ruas, in Los Angeles. 

'My opponent is going to be Ricco Rodriguez, now it's for real. I'm traveling on the 9th to spend ten days training hard with Marco', said Rizzo today, from his place in Rio. 

Held in Connecticut (US), the show will celebrate one decade of the Ultimate Fighting Championship, and be main evented by 170 lb champion Matt Hughes defending his belt, as well as the final match for Tank Abbott, who takes on Hawaiian . Also on the card are UFC stars Phil Baroni and 'Ruthless' Robbie Lawler. 

'The Rock' Rizzo is coming from a victory (by TKO) against Tra Tellingman at UFC 43 and has followed the steps of his adversary: in Pride GP, the Ruas Vale-Tudo athlete was there to scout Ricco Rodriguez against another Brazilian, Rodrigo 'Minotauro' Nogueira. Ricco, known as 'Suave', lost by unanimous decision. Rizzo also spent ten days in Thailand last month, where he trained muay thai with Peter Aerts.


----------



## pknox (Oct 18, 2003)

Between Aerts and Ruas, Rizzo definitely has some big guns training with him.  Should be an interesting match.  It will be nice to see Tank again as well, and Lawler too.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2003)

ya should be good


----------

